# Lado guitars



## pstar (Oct 24, 2013)

anyone rockin lado guitars


----------



## Tommy (Oct 24, 2013)

Never heard of them. Got pictures or links?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Oct 24, 2013)

Never heard of them.


----------



## Black43 (Oct 24, 2013)

Are you sure they exist?


----------



## TheFerryMan (Oct 25, 2013)

JK Lado & Company. Custom Electric, Acoustic, and Bass Guitars Since 1973 nothing to impressive from what i see


----------



## darren (Oct 25, 2013)

Adrian Smith and Steve Harris are both playing Lados in this video:



They were both endorsers at the time. 











I rocked a Lado for a few years. Took a huge loss on it when pointy guitars fell out of fashion.


----------



## 5150time (Oct 25, 2013)

A guy I was in a band with had a Lado bass that was headless. I always found it kind of clunky, but I'm not really into vintage or vintage-inspired specs. The quality seemed to be there, though.


----------



## Jason2112 (Oct 25, 2013)

About 6 years ago I was visiting the Bad Cat factory and James Heidrich had one and let me play it on a Hot Cat. It was a tele-type guitar and it looked really well-built and it sounded real sweet. He offered to sell it to me but I didn't need another at the time.


----------



## Luafcm (Oct 25, 2013)

I play Lado's...

They are amazing if you like thin necks. I've also had my hands on many Lado guitars. They are all pretty stellar, grab one if you can.

This one was my first. An unparallelled shred machine!




This 1991 Supra is (along with my Jackson KV2) is my main guitar for playing live. My first Kahler equipped guitar, I dig it!:
-the body graphic is my design, don't steal it lol




























Lado had an offshore line of guitars made under the name Lado 'Hawk'. These guitars are not up to par with the ones Joe made out of Scarborough and Lindsay Ontario. 

The neck is think like a Ibanez super wizard, but the fretboard isn't dead flat so it seems smoother to play on.


----------



## newfinator (Oct 25, 2013)

Side note: I believe Lado, along with ESP, made the banana headstock necks for Kramer in the 80's


----------



## darren (Oct 25, 2013)

Not sure about that. You might be thinking of Lasido.


----------



## Jacobine (Oct 25, 2013)

Luafcm said:


> [/URL]



What kind of trem is that?


----------



## Mysticlamp (Oct 26, 2013)

that's a sick looking guitar mate


----------



## -42- (Oct 26, 2013)

Jacobine said:


> What kind of trem is that?



Kahler.


----------



## 77zark77 (Oct 26, 2013)

darren said:


> Adrian Smith
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chandler1389 (Oct 26, 2013)

The one lado I ever had chance to try looked like it had been dragged behind a car for about twenty years, and hadn't had its strings changed in the same amount of time.

I guess that's what you get from guitar stores in Folkestone


----------



## Luafcm (Oct 30, 2013)

These Lado guitars don't come cheap either. They show up every once in awhile, but arn't on the market long. People in Ontario and Quebec know what they are and grab them up really quick. MSRP on a decent Lado is still about $3000


----------



## pstar (Nov 3, 2013)

newfinator said:


> Side note: I believe Lado, along with ESP, made the banana headstock necks for Kramer in the 80's



no lado did not make them for esp !


----------



## pstar (Nov 3, 2013)

Luafcm said:


> These Lado guitars don't come cheap either. They show up every once in awhile, but arn't on the market long. People in Ontario and Quebec know what they are and grab them up really quick. MSRP on a decent Lado is still about $3000



yep, thise in the know jump on them


----------



## pstar (Nov 3, 2013)

77zark77 said:


>



luv, got 2,,, just fantastic


----------



## pstar (Nov 3, 2013)

Jacobine said:


> What kind of trem is that?



stickers or graphics ?


----------



## pstar (Nov 3, 2013)

lados are n
not mainstream, but they are at the top of the hill for quality killer metal weapons


----------

